# Molle Industria



## o_O (Nov 16, 2008)

The man who created this is either a genius, or a weirdo. Anyways, his games are pretty good (they can be found here) and Oiligarchy is a great game, in my opinion. The games have a bit of political things with satire and casual gaming.


----------

